# Can anyone find HMS Magic (WW1 destroyer)



## John Earley (Sep 23, 2009)

I've spent hours trawling the net for anything on HMS Magic without sucess.

Can anyone please find a spec ,history and picture if possible. it was the ship my Grandfather served on and he was invalided after the ship struck a mine off Ireland. Thats all I know I'm afraid.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi John,

All I can discover is the following, which you propably have but here goes anyway :-

IDNo: 6134353 
Year: 1916 
Name: MAGIC 
Launch Date: 10.9.15 
Type: Destroyer 
Date of completion: 1.16 
Flag: GBR Keel: 
Tons: 994 
Yard No: 1455 
Ship Design: M ( Moon) Class Destroyer
Country of build: GBR 
Builder: White, J.Samuel 
Location of yard: East Cowes 
Naval or paramilitary marking : N 


[Laid down as HMS MARIGOLD]

Disposal Data: Scrapped 1921.

There are pictures of sister destroyers *HERE*


Hope this helps 

Chris


----------



## John Earley (Sep 23, 2009)

that's fantastic Chris thank you. I had almost given up. I wanted to find something to show my Father .It was his Father that served on her.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Glad I could help John - best wishes to your Father.

Chris.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Well done Santos............

Great web-scouring...........


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Incidentally, I can recommend Destroyers of the Royal Navy 1893-1981, there is a complete section on WWI vessels, in fact the book lists all destroyers; book by Maurice Cocker.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

If you head for the National Archives at 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/search.asp
and search for 'magic' for those dates, they have records connected with her life. Not forgetting the 'ADM' in the reference box.
She was damaged by a mine 10th April 1918, with casualties.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

sparkie2182 said:


> Well done Santos............
> 
> Great web-scouring...........


Thanks Sparkie (Thumb) 

Chris


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

John,

I have also found out that HMS Magic was involved in the Battle of Jutland as a member of the 11th Flotilla. 

On the night of 31st May 1916, she was commanded by Lieutenant-Commander G.C. Wynter and was being led by the Cruiser HMS Castor together with her flotilla mate HMS Marne. 

At 2145hrs they sighted three or possibly more German Cruisers and went in to attack. Magic and Marne both fired torpedos but due to having search lights pointed directly at them by the German ships and the brightness of the gun flashes they were not able to see to fire any more. 

I can find no further mention of Magic in the papers I have,after this skirmish. 

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

*Old ships*

www.photoships.co.uk is a website with literally thousands of ships, in the Old ships gallery you will more than likely find what you are looking for. Probably telling some you of what you already know, but I spend hours on this site (supposed to be working). Good luck.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Donald Mon Brave,

Your link to photoships.co.uk is a bit suspect...I would not want my mum to to have a look there. I think you mean www.photoship.co.uk


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Donald,

Thanks, I found a pic this morning on the very site - *HERE* and E Mailed it to John as he has not been back on site for a day or so.

It is a great site I use it alot.

Chris(Thumb)


----------



## stevo r6 86 (Aug 17, 2009)

There is another HMS MAGIC it was a minesweeper 'catherine' class. built by savannah machinery 25.5.1943 on lend-lease. sunk 6.7.1944 by a human torpedo off normandy.


----------



## stevo r6 86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think the 'm' class detroyer is wrong! There is also another HMS MAGIC wich was then named LASSOO which was mined and sunk in the north sea on the 13.8.1916.
it was a destroyer of 1,010 tons, 260x27ft had 3-4inch guns and 4 torpedo tubes and was built 24.8.1915 by Beardmore


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

stevo r6

The M Class destroyer Magic was also damaged by a mine, didnt sink but lost 18 crew members.

HMS Lassoo was indeed called Magic but was re named Lassoo the day before she was launched - so never saw active service under the name Magic.

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## stevo r6 86 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh sorry cheers for the corection feel like an idiot now lol


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

stevo r6 86 said:


> oh sorry cheers for the corection feel like an idiot now lol


You are not an idiot stevo, some books dont make things clear and often give the wrong impression.

Chris(Thumb)


----------



## John Earley (Sep 23, 2009)

Santos said:


> John,
> 
> I have also found out that HMS Magic was involved in the Battle of Jutland as a member of the 11th Flotilla.
> 
> ...


wow thanks Chris. I know next to nothing about my Grandad's exploits except he was invalided out after the mine explosion. Apparently he got trapped by the legs. 

*Thank you everyone* for all your kind work on this . My Dad is chuffed to bits. He doesn't understand the net but appreciates all your kind efforts thank you


----------



## John Earley (Sep 23, 2009)

Santos said:


> John,
> 
> I have also found out that HMS Magic was involved in the Battle of Jutland as a member of the 11th Flotilla.
> 
> ...


This is very interesting. My Father wasn't aware that His Dad's ship was involved in any way at Jutland. Oddly enough John and I were watching the account of the Battle of Jutland only two nights ago on Sky+ What a fiasco ! A huge amount of men lost their lives in that battle. One ship broke in half and the two halves stayed stern and bow up on the surface for hours as 100's of men trapped with no way out eventually drowned. What a dreadful end.


----------



## dtb200 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Photo*

Hi - I'm a bit late to this thread but here is a photo of HMS Magic http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/205318841 

My wife's grandfather was the Captain at the Battle of Jutland, Lieutenant-Commander Gerald C. Wynter

I think the Imperial War Museum are running an exhibition this year to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the battle.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

dtb200,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
Thanks for your both your introduction and contribution. 
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------



## bearsy (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi there,
Whilst in Co Donegal, I came across an old graveyard which contained the graves of 3 sailors from HMS Magic which presumably was sunk or damaged off the Northern Irish Coast


----------



## srellis (Jun 18, 2017)

bearsy said:


> Hi there,
> Whilst in Co Donegal, I came across an old graveyard which contained the graves of 3 sailors from HMS Magic which presumably was sunk or damaged off the Northern Irish Coast


Yes, it is Rathmullen church.

There is a grave which contains 6 of the men killed on the Magic.

I have the medals to one of the named in this mass grave.


----------



## NavySparker (Oct 6, 2017)

This is the crew list currently found for HMS Magic at the Battle of Jutland.
http://www.jutlandcrewlists.org/magic


----------

